# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Фермы в Англии.

## Дмитрий777

Здравствуйте дорогие преданные,может ли кто-нибудь подсказать контакты с Кришнаитами из Англии которые живут и работают на фермах?Я слышал,что там есть такие фермы,где преданные занимаются сельским хозяйством(без использования техники трактаров и т.д.)Я хочу съездить к ним для перенятия опыта.Буду очень благодарен за любую информацию. Харе Кришна!

----------

